# New member!



## miztgral (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




New member here. I'm miztgral, 20, from Singapore and I love looking at FOTDs for inspiration! Hope to be able to post up my own soon! (evidently not pro enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Janice (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome Miztgral! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look forward to seeing your FOTD's!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 5, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome and we'd love to see some FOTD's from you!


----------



## Wattage (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi and welcome to specktra


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jul 5, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## allan_willb (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome!Glad to have you.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome! Can't wait to see your FOTD's!


----------

